# Electric fence help



## lnm03 (Aug 26, 2012)

We are installing an electric fence for our two 30 pound piglets I have read the first wire needs to be 6" from the ground but how high does the second write need to be?  Also two wires should be sufficient right?

Thanks!!


----------

